# Andre's music blog



## Sid James

This blog is a weekly diary of my listening to both recorded music and live concerts.

I have previously talked about the music nights a friend & I have, listening to eachother's discs as well as ones from Sydney City Library. That thread is below:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11544-andres-music-spot.html

This blog continues the content & format of that thread. Feel free to comment on what we are hearing, both on disc and live!


----------

